# Coooorrrr, don't you just love...



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

...head scratches? 

Oh, oh, a head scratch!!











Got to get closer!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Awww!! How absolutely adorable!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Please excuse the triple chin!! LOL. At least Dooby has something to snuggle in to!

Just think it was only the day before yesterday that I was concerned about her not liking my hands.......well, that's well and truly in the past. She's just great now.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww cute pics. You have a real charmer now.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

dooby looks so comfortable snuugling up with you, how adorable


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Those pictures are simply adorable, she looks like such an angel


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

That's the best! Baby loves to do that....I love those half closed eyes..hehe


----------

